# Double stop bends



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love the way you show so many variations of doing something in many of your videos Robert. Great teaching style.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Love the way you show so many variations of doing something in many of your videos Robert. Great teaching style.


Thanks, that is how to take your playing to the next level - learn several ways of doing basically the same thing!


----------

